# Schaltschrank zugänglich für Laien



## KM1990 (8 Dezember 2012)

Guten Tag,
ich befasse mich gerade mit der Frage, ob ein Schaltschrank (z.B. Hager ES 5284) auch für Laien zugänglich gemacht werden darf.
In diesem Schrank möchte ich gerne eine komplexe Haussteuerung installieren (KNX, RCD, Neozed, LS....).
Da  ist dann ja das übliche problem, wenn ein Kreis abgeschaltet oder  wieder eingeschaltet werden soll, ob der Laie den Schrank öffnen darf,  um den Leitungsschutzschalter beispielsweise wieder einzuschalten?


PS:  Im Prinzip stelle ich mir das wie bei einem normalen Hauptverteiler für  Einfamilienhäuser vor, wenn die Abdeckungen fehlen würden, darf dort ja  auch kein NICHT - Fachmann ran. Ist dieses auf die  Industrie-Schaltschränke zu übertragen?

Nach möglichkeit auch gerne mit VDE belegen!


Vielen Dank für eure Hilfen!!!:razz:


----------



## Tommi (9 Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

Menschen, die industrielle Schaltschränke öffnen dürfen,
müssen mindestens 

"elektrotechnisch unterwiesene Person"

nach

"VDE 0105-100"

sein.

Die Ausbildung dazu gibt es beim TÜV o.ä., kann man
aber auch selbst machen.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## ohm200x (11 Dezember 2012)

KM1990 schrieb:


> PS:  Im Prinzip stelle ich mir das wie bei einem normalen Hauptverteiler für  Einfamilienhäuser vor, wenn die Abdeckungen fehlen würden, darf dort ja  auch kein NICHT - Fachmann ran. Ist dieses auf die  Industrie-Schaltschränke zu übertragen?



Kenne den Schaltschrank-Typ nicht. Aber was spricht dagegen da ne Abdeckung einzubauen?
Zumal KNX-Komponenten doch regulär unter die REG-Abdeckungen passen. 

Meine Beckhoff hängt in nem Striebel&John Standschrank auf ner Montageplatte. Drüber ist als Berührungsschutz ne 4mm starke Acrylscheibe. Eine Etage tiefer sitzen vier Reihen RCD, Sicherungen etc auf Hutschienen und ner REG-Abdeckung. 

Gruß ohm200x


----------



## element. (13 Dezember 2012)

Es gibt auch Gebäudeverteiler mit ein bisschen mehr Platz. ZB Hager Serie FW
http://africa.hager.com/images/New_Masterbrand/Products/distribution/Coffrets/coffret-fw-saillie.jpg


----------



## the_elk (24 März 2013)

Hi,

da klink ich mich grad mal ein. Ich bin auch gerade dabei die E-Installation für unser neues Haus zu planen. Bin soweit auch durch und hatte mir den passenden Schrank schon ausgesucht (Rittal AE).

Jetzt bin ich aber auf diesen Beitrag gestoßen:
http://www.elektrofachkraft.de/fach...dient-werden-der-schutzklasse-ii-entsprechen/

Wenn ich ein Schild anbringe öffnen nur duch Unterwiesene Personen oder so ähnlich, darf ich dann auch einen Schrank mit Schutzklasse I verbauen?
Beim Zählerschrank besteht das EVU wohl drauf. Das wäre aber nicht das Problem. Mir geht es hauptsächlich um die Unterverteilungen in den Stockwerken.

Ich selbst bin Elektriker. Darf ich dann die Leute unterweisen? Bei uns in der Firma kanne ich das so, dass die EUPs 1 mal im Jahr vom TÜV unterwiesen werden und von uns dann anlagenspezifisch an den Schaltschränken unterwiesen werden.

Gruß
the_elk


----------



## MSB (24 März 2013)

@the_elk
Jetzt mal vollkommen unabhängig von irgendwelchen Normen, frag dich mal bitte selbst:

Werden deine Kinder deine komischen Aufkleber interessieren, bzw. wen interessieren sie überhaupt?
Natürlich wird deine Frau auch warten, wenns im Haus finster ist, weil die letzte Unterweisung schon seit 4 Wochen abgelaufen ist.
Davon, wenn du die Hütte irgendwann mal verkaufen willst / musst ganz zu schweigen ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## nade (24 März 2013)

Hab die genaue VDE nicht im Kopf, aber da ist selbst für Industrieschränke eine Vorgabe, wonach alle unter Spannung stehenden Teile mit einer Abdeckung vor Berührung geschützt sein müssen. Also Bei den LS  die dafür passenden Abdeckungen, und über die Steuerung, wenn nicht im Hutschinenevormat, für die Klemmen, bzw. alles eine Abdeckung drüber.
Fällt eine Sicherung, kann die auch ein Laie wieder einschalten. An der Steuerung kann er eh nichts machen.
Ach ja, den Schranktyp gibt es bei Hager nicht. Hast dich wohl bei der Bezeichnung etwas vertan.
Aber egal welcher Typ, für da Bedenkenlos die Frau ohne gute Lebensversicherung ran lassen zu können, keine Neozeed Elemente verbauen, alles mit geeigneten Abdeckungen verpacken. Neozeed könnten da gegen z.B. Linocur Elementen ersetzt werden. Und Schrank meinteste sicher Hager FP23TN. Die Kisten sind meines Wissns auch mit Hutschienen und Abdeckungen versehen. Also Leihenbediehnbar. Wenn du Angst hast, das wer Umkippen könnte, es gibt die Schlösser auch als Abschließbare Variante zum Nachrüsten.


----------



## the_elk (24 März 2013)

Alles richtig. Mich stört einfach, dass ich statt den schön massiven Rittal AE die "labbrigen" Verteilerschränke verbauen muss und dafür auch noch das doppelte hinlegen muss. Die Gefahr, die von den SK I Schränken ausgehen soll, sehe ich so nicht. NUR wenn man daran arbeitet und da hat der Laie dann eh nix dran zu suchen.
Aber ich hab schon gesehen, ich werd wohl nicht drum rum kommen.
Hab mich heute mal mit den Verteilerschränken der 2 großen Hersteller beschäftigt. Das ist ja ein Kamps, bis man da alles zusammen hat was man braucht, aber ich glaub ich habs jetzt 


Gruß


----------



## nade (24 März 2013)

Also die Hager schränke sind schon Stabil. Ok Rittal hat wesentlich mehr Material. Wenn du da Projektierungshilfe brauchst, telefonier mit Hager. die stellen dir gerne ein Angebot zusammen. Musst denen nur Mitteilen Wieviele Stromkreise welcher Stärke, Was an KNX Bauteilen, dann kriegst von denen das Material zusammen gestellt. Oder lad dir die Demoversion vom Elcom pinsel deinen Plan, und du bekommst eine Schrankberechnung Material zuzüglich Montagezeit und Kosten erstellt. Quasie dein eigener VK.
Also ich würde trotz KNX allerdings bei nur 1 Zähler EHZ auf einen 1,4m Wandschrank mit 5 Felder gehen. Da ist auch bereits genug Platz für jegliche Spielerrei, oder sogar ein Elektronikfeld für Sat und Telefonanlage, oder sonstigen Geräten.


----------



## IBFS (24 März 2013)

Ich verstehe das Problem nicht:

Hager UNIVER N ... alles voller schöner REG Komponenten.  Was nicht angefasst werden 
darf unter komplett abdeckten Feldern. Daher einen Schrank mit ausreichender Tiefe vorsehen.

http://www.hager.de/produktkatalog-...usteine-fuer-verschiedene-anwendungen/639.htm

Daraus folgt, das ein normaler RITTAL-Schrank nicht sinnvoll ist, es sein denn, du willst dir die Abdeckungen selber bauen. Das wird nix.


----------



## nade (24 März 2013)

IBFS schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das Problem nicht:
> 
> Hager UNIVER N ... alles voller schöner REG Komponenten.  Was nicht angefasst werden
> darf unter komplett abdeckten Feldern. Daher einen Schrank mit ausreichender Tiefe vorsehen.
> ...


Sag doch nix anderes. Und wenn ma zu Faul ist sich den Kram selber mit Reihenklemmen und Geräte auszubauen, dann gibt ma es an Hager ab und bekommt den Schrank komplett verdrahtet mit Plan und allem geliefert.


----------



## the_elk (24 März 2013)

Geplant ist schon alles. Die Abdeckungen wollte ich eigentlich weglassen. Es soll ja ne SPS rein, die nicht dahinter passen wird. Mit den Finder-Relais wäre das vielleicht sogar noch machbar, Klemmen sowiso. Müsste doch aber auch ohne Abdeckung in Ordnung sein, da die Bauteile an sich berührungssicher sind.
Die Teile von Hager hab ich auch schon zusammen gestellt. Werd morgn mal dort anrufen und checken lassen ob meine Konfiguration so passt.


----------



## nade (24 März 2013)

Die bei Hager sind da schon fit. Ok, SPS .. welche 300er oder 1200er Serie?
Gibt glaub angepasste Abdeckungen dafür. bei der 300er kriegste eh schon etwas Prob mit der Schranktiefe. 1200er passt auf die Hutschiene, aber eben der deckel etwas größer ausschneiden. sollte aber auch Abdeckungen geben, die das Maß haben. Siemensschränke sind leider echt popelkram.


----------



## the_elk (24 März 2013)

Es kommt ne 300er rein. Die Siemens-Schränke hab ich mir auch grad angesehen. Die sind Preislich sehr interessant. Kennt man so garnicht von Siemens. Die sind qualitativ nicht so der Hit?


----------



## nade (24 März 2013)

Hatte von denen 2 Schränke für ne PV Anlage gebaut bekommen, also die Türen usw. kamen mir dosenblechmäßig vor.
Und zur Bautiefe, da musste mindesten 330ger tiefe haben. Wandschränke fallen da wegen "nur" 200er tiefe weg. Aber da sollten die dir bei Hager auch flux Antwort geben können.
Also was um die FP Serie müsste da BAutiefentechnisch passen. Muss gestehn, bin hier in meiner Region eigendlich nix anderes als HAger und bei wirklich großen Anlagen Rittal gewohnt.


----------



## ohm200x (25 März 2013)

Hi,

so wie ich in nem 60-Seitigen Thread ím KNX-Forum feststellen musste habe ich mit meinem SK-1 Schrank was falsches im Keller.
Seltsam nur, dass mir das mein Elektriker abgenommen hat.
Wenn mir das evtl. mal einer erklären kann, warum im Haushalt kein SK-1 Schrank stehen darf, wäre ich dankbar.

Wie wäre es wenn es kein Hager werden soll und der Rittal ausscheidet mit nem Striebel und John Schrank.
Der HS-Schrank ist SK-2 http://striebelundjohn.com/content/hs-standschrank
Die Traggerüste gibt es mit isolierten Winkeln um Montageplatten oder Hutschienen isoliert zum Rest zur verbauen.

Hoffe das hilft.


----------



## winnman (27 März 2013)

Schau dir mal die folgende HP an: Elektrotechnik Ramsauer

Da gibts für jeden Geschmack was und nicht scheuen einfach mal Kontakt aufnehmen, die machen dir auch für kleines Geld jede mögliche Spezialanfertigung.

Wir beziehne 95% unserer Verteiler von dort.

Könnte mir für die SPS und andere nicht Laienbedienbare Geräte einen Bereich mit separat versparrbarer Tür vorstellen.

Also zb:

ganz oben 1 oder 2 Reihen mit den Klemmen hinter einer Blindabdeckung
Dann 1 oder 2 Reihen mit Leitungsschutzschalter, . . .
Darunter dann anstatt einer verschraubten Blende eine Türe mit Schloß, dahinter kannst du dann in Industriestandard arbeiten wie du willst.
Hinter der Tür eine durchgehende Montageplatte, . . .


----------



## the_elk (27 März 2013)

Hi,

nen Sonderschrank brauch ich denk ich nicht, sollte alles in nem Standartschrank verbaubar sein. Wird wohl en Siemensschrank werden.

Bei SK I fliest, wenn du dich mit einer Hand am Schrank abstützt und mit der anderen einen aktiven Leiter berührst der größtmögliche Strom direkt über dich. Bei SK II passiert, wenn du isoliert stehst im Idealfall garnix. So hab ich das bis jetzt zumindest rausgefunden.
Deswegen wohl auch der alte Lehrsatz beim Arbeiten am Schrank immer eine Hand in die Hose und nichtleitfähige Schuhe an.

Gruß


----------

